# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Dúvidas sobre captura de plancton

## Marco Fonseca

De forma a aproveitar o facto de morar próximo do mar, adquiri há bem pouco tempo uma rede de 200 micras para a captura de plancton para alimentar os meus corais, mas gostaria antes de me aventurar sem saber o que estou a fazer, tirar algumas dúvidas com quem possa ter eventualmente alguma experiência nesta prática.
E as minhas maiores interrogações baseiam-se nestes pontos:
- Qual o melhor período do dia para efectuar a captura?
- Qual o melhor período de maré?
- Qual o melhor local de captura?
- Qual a melhor forma de transporte e conservação do placton?
- Qual o seu tempo de vida?
- Qual a melhor forma de aplicação no aquário (directo nos corais ou simplesmente largando na coluna de água)?
- Deve-se desligar as bombas durante a sua aplicação?
- Quantas vezes por semana se recomenda a sua utilização?
Sei que ainda são algumas perguntas mas infelismente são tantas como as minhas duvidas!

Um abraço a todos.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Onde adquiriste a rede ?

----------


## Marco Fonseca

> Olá,
> 
> Onde adquiriste a rede ?


Na aquaria em Portimão, mas sabes dar-me algumas respostas as minhas duvidas? Please  :yb663:

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Infelizmente também ainda não me debrucei muito sobre o assunto mas aqui fica pelo menos um link com alguma informação sobre colecta de plâncton

COLETA DE PLÂNCTON

Neste fórum, o IPAQ, tens uma secção específica de aquicultura.
Se encontrar mais informações ponho aqui.

Plâncton

Boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Na aquaria em Portimão, mas sabes dar-me algumas respostas as minhas duvidas? Please


 :Olá: Viva Marco
Há já algum tempo que pretendo adquirir uma rede dessas e encontrei uma empresa com pagina na net que as vende por cerca de 40 Dollars Americanos. Ora como a Aquaria em Portimão tem, estou interessado e assim pedia-te para informares qual o preço e os dados de contacto da Aquária, que francamente não sei se é loja aqui registada no nosso forum.
Quanto às informações que pedes, o que te posso dizer e que a seguir vou citar, encontra-se no livro do Mike Weber,  Aguda, Entre As Marés - Fauna e Flora do Litoral da Praia da Aguda, Edições Afrontamento ISBN 972-36-0432-9, página 187:

*Citação:* *Estudo de zooplâncton
Para completar os estudos numa praia rochosa, poem ser examinadas qualitativamente algumas amostras de zooplâncton. Como é necessário filtrar uma quantidade relativamente grande de água do mar, o ideal é utilizar uma rede com malha de 100 micron, de cabeça cónica, rebocada por uma pequena embarcação, em paralelo à linha de maré. As amostras recolhidas devem ser guardadas pelo menos uma hora na obscuridade, para uma melhor sedimentação dos organismos. Com uma pipeta aspiram-se algumas gotas do fundo do recipiente, para observação ao microscópio.  As melhores colheitas fazem-se na primavera, quando as diatomáceas estão em pleno desenvolvimento. o zooplâncton das poças de maré do eulitoral pode ser apanhado com uma pequena rede de mão, com malha de 200 micron.*
*Fim de citação*

Bem isto é o que tenho de momento. Sei que os nossos companheiros e parceiros do IPAq poderão dar mais informação. O Reefcorner também tem informação nesse sentido e o nosso companheiro Matias Gomes de Ilhabela também poderá dar informações. No caso da rede que adquiriste e pela descrição acima, será bem útil nas poças de maré.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Constantino Filho

*Caro Fonseca,*
*Faço parte de um grupo de IP´s que incentivam o uso do Plâncton Vivo nos Aquário e nos últimos 2 anos venho fazendo as adições no mínimo uma vez por mês nos meus Aquários.*
*Desde o inicio (já perdi a conta do nº. de adições de PV) venho unindo grupos para coleta e já temos uma trajetória definida que passo agora para você e para os amigos Portugueses.*
*Procuramos formar pequenos grupos de no máximo 12 pessoas para que possamos além de fazer a coleta explicando cada passo da mesma ainda possamos trocar idéias logo após a coleta.*
*Veja fotos de 3 episódios realizados em 2006:*




**

**

**



*Vou procurar responder de forma bem simples as suas perguntas usando um palavreado rápido, objetivo e de um aquarista amante do Planeta água.*

*- Qual o melhor período do dia para efectuar a captura?*
*Fazemos nossas coletas a noite entre 20:00 e 22:00. Neste período o plâncton vem a superfície facilitando o trabalho.
- Qual o melhor período de maré?*
*Sinceramente nunca nos preocupamos com este importante dado. Chegamos e se as condições forem boas fazemos a coleta.
- Qual o melhor local de captura?*
*Uma praia calma e sem ondas já que entramos dentro do mar com água pela cintura.
- Qual a melhor forma de transporte e conservação do placton?*
*Usamos garrafas Pet de 2 litros de coca-cola previamente limpa. Clcamos 1 litro de água do mar e um litro de água com o Plâncton coletado. Na nossa rotina passamos a rede 6 vezes no mar e colocamos o Plâncton num vasilhame que depois é colocado na garrafa Pet.
- Qual o seu tempo de vida?*
*O ideal é ser administrado o mais rápido possível no aquário. Até duas horas seria o ideal, mas já fiz experiências no qual pude observar o Macro Plâncton vivo até 5 dias após a coleta.
- Qual a melhor forma de aplicação no aquário (directo nos corais ou simplesmente largando na coluna de água)?
- Deve-se desligar as bombas durante a sua aplicação?*
*Não precisa desligar nada.
- Quantas vezes por semana se recomenda a sua utilização?*
*Depende da demanda dos seus Peixes, Corais e invertebrados. Uma vez por semana já está de bom tamanho.
Sei que ainda são algumas perguntas mas infelizmente são tantas como as minhas duvidas!*
*Espero, inicialmente ter respondido as que fez e estarei aposto para outras que estiverem dentro dos meus conhecimento.*
*Para felicidade de nós do IPAq e agora do REEFFORUM temos o Biólogo Marinho Gustavo Duarte ao nosso alcance e com certeza ele responderá com toda exatidão necessária as demais dúvidas que surgirem de agora em diante*

----------


## Nuno_Lima

Olá Marco Fonseca

Já aqui há uns anos atrás, andava maluco com a ideia de reproduzir Artémia Salina, como sabes a Artémia alimenta-se de Fitoplancton, depois de muitas tentativas tive vários meses de sucesso.
Ia buscar Plancton ao Aquário Vasco da Gama como outras coisas, Dafnias, Artemia. No Vasco da Gama fazem reprodução em grandes quantidades de fitoplancton que é o alimento do Zooplancton, Penso que até é relativamente fácil a sua reprodução, desde que se consiga ter uma agua 100% sintética.
pelas explicações que obtive de uma Drª poderia se acelerar ou não o processo de reprodução com o aumento ou diminuição de luz. Penso que também fazem reprodução de Zooplancton. O Aquário Vasco da gama é uma excelente fonte de informação, pois eu não conhecia ninguém, marquei uma hora com essa tal Drª que penso que se chama Drª Amália, muito simpática por sinal, que me fez uma visita guiada aos bastidores do aquário.
Inesquecível...

Um abraço

NL

----------


## Marcio Moraes

Oi pessoal!

Como o Constantino mostrou acima, aqui no Rio de Janeiro nos juntamos periodicamente para coletar plancton. No periodo noturno a coleta e' mais facil em virtude da migracao vertical que concentra o plancton mais proximo `a superficie d'agua. A coleta e' realizada passando a rede pela agua diversas vezes e posteriormente colocando essa agua com o plancton concentrado numa garrafa de 2 litros cheia pela metade com agua do mar. Como fazemos as coletas`a noite ja chego em casa com as luzes do aquario desligadas e adiciono o plancton. E' interessante, os corais expandem seus polipos para se beneficiar do banquete. Eu desligo o skimer e religo no dia seguinte pela manha. 

Abraco!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Fala Galera, Fala Constantino :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: , Bom dia a todos
Há algumas horas atrás quando coloquei a minha resposta, reparei, Constantino que estavas no forum e tive esperança que interviesses e isso aconteceu e da forma como eu esperava, uma valiosa e bastante completa explicação do assunto. 
Como disse tive esperança e não te contactei para não te perturbar. Em contrapartida e porque tinha pedido ajuda ao Gustavo Duarte que na altura também tinha entrado no forum, ajuda para obter os titulos e ISBN de livros sobre classificação taxonómica, significado de nomes,  Latim e Grego cientifico, etc...aproveitei e pedi também para que quando pudesse, interviesse neste tópico. Oxalá ele possa para dar mais informação, mas com a que tu já deste só me falta mesmo é a rede que vou tratar de obter o mais rápido possível. Penso que o Gustavo já terá feito um artigo sobre este assunto aqui no farum se não estou em erro. Se assim for pedia a quem souber, que colocque o elo (link) desse artigo aqui em resposta a este tópico bem como outros elos (links) relevantes sobre o mesmo tema. Obrigado.
Constantino, Muito obrigado pela pronta e tão completa informação.
Agradeço também a informação util que o Nuno deu e posso acrescentar que já em tempos no forum houve troca de informação sobre essa possivel fonte de obtenção de plancton no aquário Vasco da Gama, que poderá ser uma possibilidade também a considerar para quem seja da região de Lisboa, ou até pretenda e possa lá se deslocar para essa finalidade. Obrigado

Marco só falta mesmo os dados sobre a rede e o contacto da loja que a vende. Se te for possível fornecer esses dados, agradeço.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Apesar da malta brasileira preferir a coleta noturna, nada impede que ela seja diurna.

De fato há sim uma migração vertical do plâncton, mas o mesmo está presente na água dia e noite.

Nada que um maior esforço de coleta não possa compensar. Eu diria que se vc iria passar a rede 10 vezes à noite, de dia precisaria passar 13 vezes para ter a mesma quantidade de plancton (puro chute).

A rede de plâncton pode ser comprada pronta ou podemos fazê-la em casa. A pronta deve ser encomendada no formato de puçá (vocês sabem o que é um puçá?)

Vou pedir para alguém que a tenha confeccionado para dar uma explicação aqui de como montá-la.

Agora, lembrando que colocar plâncton uma vez ao ano ajuda, mas ajuda muito menos que seu emprego regular.

Ah, tenho certeza que surgirão perguntas quanto o perigo de se adicionar alguma doença. Considero o perigo de adicionar uma praga igual ao mesmo perigo ao adicionarmos rochas vivas. Ou seja, já administramos bem estes riscos, e são baixos. Basta ver a quantidade de gente que vem fazendo isso nos últimos dois anos.

Encontros de coleta de plâncton são muito divertidos e é uma boa sugestão para ser feito em portugal. É só evitar o mar muito perto de rios e que não seja nenhuma baía. Melhor praias abertas etc...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Fala Gustavo, muito obrigado pelas informações :yb677: , explicações. Ora qui vai o que é um puça, uma rede cónica ou parecido.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

http://www.rosaminas.com.br/morcego/puca.html

http://www.geocities.com/sergiotoled...entos/puca.htm

*PUÇÁ*
Usado com a finalidade de embarcar o peixe, o puçá (ou passaguá) é normalmente confeccionado com madeira ou alumínio. Seu corpo é constituído de um cabo de tamanho variável e um aro na extremidade, onde se prende uma rede cônica. Se bem usado, é a ferramenta mais segura para o embarque dos peixes. Isso porque evita que eles se debatam e, consequentemente, escapem com facilidade, como acontece quando se usa um alicate pega peixe ou um bicheiro. Os pescadores que usam iscas artificiais devem optar pelos modelos de puçá que tenham rede em monofilamento. Ela evita que as garatéias se prendam aos fios. A principal desvantagem do puçá refere-se ao fato de ele remover o muco protetor da epiderme dos peixes.

  geovisit();

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Pessoal,
Aqui vai mais uma questão, eventualmente tola. Será que uma perna de collant de senhora não tem uma malha adequada para recolher plâncton ? 
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

É que o nome puçá vem do tupi-guarani. Não sabia se era o mesmo nome aí.

Editei para adicionar um link de ótimas imagens feitas pelo Biólogo do IPAq Rodrigo Rios, tiradas de um microscópio de uma amostra destas coletas de praia do Rio de Janeiro.

Está no IPAq, são muitas fotos para trazer tudo.

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...=157132#157132

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi grande Gustavo...  
Qual a tua opinião...?
Em termos de quantidade de plancton, uma troca regular de 20% mensal com água natural chega para suprir as necessidades de um aqua corecto? Ou depende muito da população e tipo de corais? Estou partindo do principio que tem cerca de metade da população em sps...  :SbOk:  
Abraço

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Marco

Não existe nenhum estudo quantitativo, mesmo estudos mais amadores para aquários mesmo ainda não foram feitos.

No entanto, baseado apenas na minha experiência pessoal e observação, acho que o plâncton proveniente de uma troca de 20% mensal está longe do ideal.

Se eu pudesse eu colocaria o equivalente a quatro passadas de rede de plâncton - por dia - no meu aquário de 1600 litros. Ou gostaria de ter nadando 100 rotíferos por litro de água/dia no meu aquário.

Inviável, impossível, sonho distante.

Isso mostra que podemos adicionar plâncton toda semana em quantidade razoável que ainda assim não estaremos extrapolando limites.

De toda forma, alguma adição sistemática e regular poderá surtir interessantes efeitos.

Alguns deles, que não se resumem em mais energia aos corais como:

Mais alimento a organismos filtradores, como poliquetas e espirógrafos, mesmo os diminutos que vem aderidos as rochas. O uso regular pode possibilitar e aumentar a viabilidade da reprodução destes organismos filtradores, que poderiam desempenhar importante papel no clareamento da água, através da captura de partículas de comida presentes na água. Sozinhas estas partículas as vezes não são suficientes, mas com complemento de plâncton pode ajudar algumas espécies a se viabilizarem.

Viabilidade de toda uma nova teira trófica no aquário, que não sobrevive só com matéria orgânica particulada. Pode propiciar o sustento de diversos organismos.

Como hipótese, quem sabe o uso reguar possa viabilizar a manutenção de um carangueijo porcelana como este:





Ou espirógrafos como estes:



São belezas marinhas que nem nos damos conta que existem, porque simplesmente não temos como alimentá-los.

Na minha opinião, manter gorgônias, crinóides como estas;











está completamente relacionado com adição de energia na forma de plâncton vivo. Migalhas de ração não funcionam, poluem muito o aquário, pois ao cairem nos cantos acabam decompondo-se imediatamente. Já o plancton, salvo o caso de bombas etc, pode permanecer vivo por mais tempo, tentando se manter na água, e acabar alimentando algum filtrador.

O que temos em mãos: mais de 20 aquaristas já vem usando o plancton coletado há dois anos sem nenhum relato de problemas sérios. Nem alga, nem predadores até agora relatados.

Também por outro lado, não temos ninguém fazendo uso regular. Portanto, não temos resultados positivos que possamos chamar de consistentes. De toda forma, sabendo que estes organismos alimentam-se de plancton vivo e morto, e que não vivem em aquários, podemos inferir que sem a adição de plâncton ou um substituto a altura não conseguiremos mantê-los.

Então, na minha opinião, evoluir para um recife verdadeiramente completo ou mais completo que o que temos hoje, bem como corais ainda mais saudáveis, passa por dominarmos a técnica de coleta e adição e quem sabe cultivo de organismos do plancton, como os copépodes.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi Gustavo... elucidativo.  :SbOk:  
E alguém que tenha começado com essas adições regulares de plancton capturado teve algum tipo de sucesso com alguns desses organismos que mencionaste?... Existe algum tipo de sucesso mesmo em tão pouco tempo, ou como disseste, ainda não são consistentes?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
Para quem quizer e no sentido de facilitar o acesso às referidas redes, coloco aqui a mensagem que enviei à AQUAREA, que disponibiliza as mesmas.

Boa tarde AQUAREA 
http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=167
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....5834#post55834

Na sequência da nossa conversa telefónica sobre as redes de plâncton, pela presente oficializo a minha encomenda de:

 1 rede de plâncton cónica de 5 microns
 1 rede de plâncton cónica de 100 microns
 1 rede de plâncton cónica de 200 microns

 Nota: As redes deverão ser de manga curta, 40 cm (penso), para facilitar o seu manuseamento. Mas se tal não for possível também pode ser as de 80 cm.

 Os artigos acima e como combinado, serão enviados à cobrança para Vila Nova de Gaia, para a morada que vos comuniquei por MP.

Grato pela atenção dispensada, fico a aguardar a chegada da encomenda.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Boa noite 

O universo "invisivel" do plâncton é de facto fantástico. Vejam as imagens e o tópico publicado no forum IPAq pelo nosso comapnheiro e parceiro Rodrigo Rios, moderador do IPAq, bem como o interessante desenvolvimento do tópico:
http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...ewtopic&t=6419
 :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Marco

Aqui no Brasil ainda não teve ninguém que montasse um aquário pensando em manter alguns filtradores, e que tenha feito isso já adicionando plancton. A experiência do pedro nuno será interessante para poder demonstrar se é viável.

Tudo depende da quantidade e regularidade de plâncton que será necessário a estes organismos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Marco
> 
> Aqui no Brasil ainda não teve ninguém que montasse um aquário pensando em manter alguns filtradores, e que tenha feito isso já adicionando plâncton. A experiência do pedro nuno será interessante para poder demonstrar se é viável.
> 
> Tudo depende da quantidade e regularidade de plâncton que será necessário a estes organismos.


 :Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Efectivamente a ideia é essa e assim sendo e muito embora ainda não fosse minha intenção divulgar porque gosto de experimentar primeiro, vou divulgar. Neste momento, e há 10 meses que ando a "magicar" nisto, tenho em preparação um mini-reef ou nano-reef como lhe queiram chamar, hexagonal de 70 litros e que já funcionou e que se vai chamar "_o das gorgónias"_, onde pretendo colocar algumas gorgónias como a Swiftia exerta e eventualmente uma Dendronephthya por exemplo para justamente experimentar. Ora quando comecei a pensar nisto ainda não tinha elementos suficientes para fazer algo que sentisse ser viável, como agora sinto. No início e até há pouco tempo debatia-me com o factor alimentação que passava essencialmente pelo que o mercado do nosso hobby oferece e isso porque não via ainda outras soluções, o qual iria colocar logo problemas muito sérios de carga orgânica e francamente não me sentia nada convencido em ter de gastar uma fortuna num escumador super potente para tratar um aquário tão pequeno que me custou 32 euros.Não sabia também como poder obter as redes de plâncton ou mesmo se as conseguiria e se conseguiria apanhar o plâncton e até que ponto o poderia experimentar. Com os exemplos que entretanto fui encontrando, muito particularmente no IPAq e com as excelentes informações aqui dadas tanto por ti Gustavo :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: , como por ti Constantino :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  e que muito agradeço, tudo se simplificou e as "peças" finalmente surgiram e encaixaram. Agora vou avançar e já sei qual vai ser a disposição do sistema, sei que vou usar água natural que já uso há algum tempo no meu aquário, coisa que não fazia e nunca fiz ao longo dos 20 anos que ando nestas andanças e...Carlos Mota, és o "culpado"  :SbSourire19: de eu finalmente usar a água natural :SbOk3: ..., sei que vou usar plâncton vivo que me vai dar um gozo danado apanhar lá na Praia da Aguda ou outra, sei que essa alimentação é parte integrante do sistema e não propriamente uma adição extra, sei que o escumador não terá de ser gigantesco, pelo contrário,...ora... :SbOk2: Leonor Drummond se calhar vamos fazer negócio :Whistle: ...vou ponderar... sei também que a iluminação vai poder ser essencialmente actiníca o que eu tanto gosto (vejam a da Korallen Zucht por exemplo) e assim a água já não vai "levantar fervura" :yb624:  sob o calor intenso de uma HQI, enfim sei uma data de coisas que são viáveis economicamente e tecnicamente e fazem sentido na minha cabeça...o futuro... a Deus pertence, dizem uns...outros dizem que a sorte protege os audazes...bem eu posso dizer isso e talvez que me vou meter em mais uma confusão, mais um desafio..." :EEK!: ai João M. Monteiro, mais uma a juntar à do Zanclus"....mas se não tentarmos nunca vamos saber. Eu adoro gorgónias e a esse titulo decidi comprar a que ontem coloquei aqui e no IPAq 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....5924#post55924



para identificação. Essa gorgónia esteve um mês na loja, sempre de pólipos abertos e eu finalmente convenci-me a comprá-la, até porque tudo isto já estava em andamento e já uso a agua natural,...temos que tentar.

Espero francamente que as redes não demorem muito a chegar e tenho até ideia depois de experimentar bem, organizar umas idas à praia com pessoal do fórum que o queira fazer, tal como fazem no Brasil e depois da pescaria (cá não temos caruru embora o possamos fazer :SbSourire19:  mas temos camarão com cerveja :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  que também é bom e em vez de mungunzá, pode ser leite creme para sobremesa e...Galera Brasileira...quindins de Iaiá...comé comé comé...também temos cá e aqui vai a musica http://br.geocities.com/cifrantiga3/...dinsdeiaia.mp3  :SbSourire19:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3: ), vamos lá ver se dá. Não terá de ser na praia onde eu vou, pode até ser bem longe, é tudo uma questão de disponibilidade minha, vontade de todos.


Quando tiver mais dados, informo. Peço à AQUAREA que seja célere no despacho da encomenda. Obrigado

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

http://www.marineaquarium.nl/februari-2006english.php
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/1/aafeature

Pedro , aqui vão 2 excelentes artigos para quem quer manter corais não fotossintéticos. Achei muito interessante a utilização de um reactor de Kalak para alimentar com os produtos da Fauna Marin duma forma constante ao ritmo daevaporação. 
Se a minha loucura não tivesse temporariamente contida seria o tipo de aquário que eu também montava agora.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Constantino Filho

Caro Pedro,
Maravilhosa a sua Gorgonia.
Torço para que realmente comece a usar o Plâncton vivo no seu aquário.
Há cerca de 2 anos fiz uma experiência no IPAq onde durante 6 meses acompanhei o crescimento e desenvolvimento de uma Gorgonia com o uso de Plâncton vivo adicionado semanalmente.
Foi um sucesso e a Gorgonia desenvolveu e nasceram muitos galhos novos.
Desejo, sinceramente Boa sorte com o seu espécime :SbOk3:  !

----------


## Matias Gomes

Marco tome cuidado com a quantidade de plancton e outros e quantas vezes por mês vc vai adcionar ao seu sistema, lembre-se que não vai ser apenas os corais que vc vai alimentar, tb vai estar alimentando os bristleworms e fireworms que possam viver no seu sistema provocando uma superpopulação.
Um abraço

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Matias

O Marco adora Bristle worms, com certeza isso só vai incentivar ele a adicionar plancton!  :yb624: 

Marco, posta uma foto aí pra gente ver como era...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Gustavo... não tenho fotos de momento mas vou tentar encontrar.
Isso mesmo Matias... penso que é um organismo muito importante para qualquer DSB. No antigo tinha centenas, se não fossem milhares. Neste aqua a população tem vindo a aumentar consideravelmente mas não está ainda como o outro. Mas elas comem de tudo que chega ao substracto, não é só plancton não... Cheguei a ter uma com quase 1 metro e grossura de um dedo... he he  :SbSourire2:  .

----------


## Matias Gomes

Lembrei do Oregon reef com aquele verme de mt rss

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Marco

Ainda existe muito preconceito contra os bristtle worms. Eu acho eles criaturas incompreendidas. Se alimentam de sobras e ao se reproduzirem e se alimentarem de matéria orgânica particulada, acabam incorporando tudo que em outras situação seria degradado pelas bactérias decompositoras e entrar para o ciclo do nitrogênio.

Esta é outra vantagem do uso constante do plâncton. Fomentar uma teia trófica antes impossível de se manter no aquário, possibilitando a remoção de matéria orgânica em excesso do aquário de forma natural.

----------


## Matias Gomes

eu não os acho incompreendidos e sim feios demais rss

----------

